# ,
!
      .   -    ?  , -     ,              .

----------

-   -   ?

----------

,    ,     ,       ,        .

----------

,  ,           -          .               .
    ,  .          ,             ?

----------


## Glavbuch2008

.   /    -       1 .    (.. -   ,  ). ,         .

----------


## DenisP

,       ...   ,  ,    ,   .

----------


## Glavbuch2008

,      ,      .

----------

> ,      ,      .


      ()       ,     
       ,     .
       .           :Frown:

----------

> .   /    -       1 .    (.. -   ,  ). ,         .


 330      ,     "   ..."         .       2.4.1.1249-03 "...  ,        "      ,     "   ".      -  ()    ( )         ( -),         (  ).  (      -   :Smilie: )       .    -   .-,     . 
P.S.       ,   -    .

----------


## }|{}{4

> ()       ,     
>        ,     .
>        .


     .  ?
     ?

----------

?

----------

.    ,         .  , , .
 ,     ,        .   .

----------


## 2505

, .  ,      .

----------

,   ,   .      12  2003 . N 5073





 5  2003 . N 330


   -


( .     07.10.2005 N 624)

----------


## Holic

...

----------


## ivolga65

,       ,        ,  ?
                  ,    ,      "  "?        ,    ,    . -   ,   ? 


> ,       ,        ,  ?
>                   ,    ,      "  "?        ,    ,    . -   ,   ?

----------

( )      .  -.    ,       (  )
     1    (-),     .


    ,   , ,   ,

----------


## 2505

,   ,  ,  , .

----------


## 2505

> ,       ,        ,  ?
>                   ,    ,      "  "?        ,    ,    . -   ,   ?


   ,    .          ,        .

----------

,   -  ,          ,      ,    -    ..

----------


## 2505

> ,   -  ,          ,      ,    -    ..


    ,  .   ?    ,     ?
.       ,    .       ,             ,    .,     .      .

----------

,     ,       - ...    ...        (   - ,        ,           )     ...       -,          1    ( )???

    -  -...

----------


## 2505

?            ?                      ?         ......  ,    ?         ,   ,    ,         .,   .

----------

.       ???  .     .

         -.

  .     

 - - ,
  ,  . .

----------


## 2505

,  .      .

----------

> ,   -  ,          ,      ,    -    ..


   :



5  1983 .

N 530


  -  
 ,  

21.       ,   ,    - ()        -  N 44-      .        -  N 299 (N 299-).
 -  N 44-            ,       ,       .
     N 44-  "       ()"   N 45-   .
     ( )   "       ()"  N 45-  -  N 299 ( N 299-).

----------

> ,  .      .


  ??

----------


## 2505



----------

> :
> 
> 
> 
> 5  1983 .
> 
> N 530
> 
> 
> ...



 , -      ))) "           ,       ,       ."

----------

530  05.05.1983.   330  05.08.03.   ,   .   ,        .    .   148       -        , -, .  , ..        (      ).    ?      .      -,       .   ,    ?

----------

> ,    .          ,        .


      ,   ,       ,    2-3 ,     -    .    ?   -    ,      ?    ?

----------

> .       ???  .     .
> 
>          -.
> 
>   .     
> 
>  - - ,
>   ,  . .


 "  ,         " .  2001.    .  2011      .

----------



----------

> 530  05.05.1983.   330  05.08.03.   ,   .   ,        .    .   148       -        , -, .  , ..        (      ).    ?      .      -,       .   ,    ?


 
       .
..    320  -    ,    ,     320 
         ,                ,

----------

,       (-,  )           ?        ?

----------

-          .     -    ,          .       ,         ,    ,  -     .

----------

,,       , ,.       * - ,     ?        ...

----------

,       !    ,   ,  ,      .      7  10 -,     .             -,          .   ,  -  -    ,       ,   -, ..    30 ,      . ,       ,     .     ,  -  ,    .        ,     ,     ,     ,     -.

----------

,           -,    ,    ,    ,      ?

----------

-.            . 
           , -  ,  ,  ,  . 
   148-    .      .                  ,  -  , - . 
: ,     ???
        1-2 . 
        .           ,     . 
       :"   ,    ".
   .     ,    .    ?              ,        .
         ,  ???!!!

----------

> ,           -,    ,    ,    ,      ?


     .

----------


## 2505

> -.            . 
>            , -  ,  ,  ,  . 
>    148-    .      .                  ,  -  , - . 
> : ,     ???
>         1-2 . 
>         .           ,     . 
>        :"   ,    ".
>    .     ,    .    ?              ,        .
>          ,  ???!!!


       .         .  .  ,     ,    (     ,  ),     ,  - .        .

----------

. ,   ""        .
          ,         ..     .

----------


## 2505

,      .        ,  ,   .  .   ,         ,      .   .            .     ,      .    .        ,  ,  - .             .       ,   .       ,          .

----------

,              .  ,        ... ,     ,        ,     ,   .. ,    .       ,    -  ,    .

----------


## 2505

,       .    -  ,     .

----------

.  .

----------

!!!           ???   ???

----------


## 2505

,   ?

----------

> !!!           ???   ???


 ,

----------


## 2505

.,  ,    .  :Wow:

----------

??????
        !!!!          .

----------


## 2505

> ??????
>         !!!!          .


      ,     ,      ,    .             ?     .             /.

----------

!!!!!!
   .
    ?????

----------

> , .  ,      .


  ,      -  ""  .  :yes:

----------


## 2505

"" ?

----------

"  "  10 000,00 .   :Smilie:

----------


## cashess

,           .   -       .  ,     ,    ,        .    ,      -    ,   -

----------


## 2505

> ,           .   -       .  ,     ,    ,        .    ,      -    ,   -



     ,      ?     .      ?    ?  .        ?
  ,    .     5  2003 . N 330
"       -   "
(   7  2005 ., 10 , 26  2006 .)

----------


## cashess

> 5  2003 . N 330
> "       -   "
> (   7  2005 ., 10 , 26  2006 .)


, ,    .       (  "")  -,          -     .    ,      ,     -  .       :Wink: 

       - ,       ,        ,    .          -              .      ,      (       )   .

----------


## Shogik

, ,       ""      ,          !    .        .   500           ( .).     ,           !   :    (    )       1      7.02.201182)   ,      (..  ),        .      (     - .),    .       , .          .  .!  - -   ,             .                !    ,           . ,               ! ,           !! !!

----------


## cashess

.   .  -   - ,     ,      ,        .        ,      ,   . ,             , ..   -      .           .

----------


## Shogik

> .   .  -   - ,     ,      ,        .        ,      ,   . ,             , ..   -      .           .


  ,   ,      -  /  /   -                 ((((

----------


## cashess

,    ,           ,   !!!

----------


## Shogik

.. -! ..       ,             ,      ,    -   !    !          ,           ,       ??!!!      !!

----------


## Shogik

,           ,       -   ,  ))

----------


## Shogik

> ,  .   ?    ,     ?
> .       ,    .       ,             ,    .,     .      .


 -  !!         !!!     !!

----------


## cashess

,      ,     ,     .    ,    - ,   .   ,      .    ,         ,    .                 .                 ,   ,    .     ,          .

----------


## Shogik

,      .      (((

----------

!       ,        ?      / 7        .    !

----------


## 2505

.  .        .   ,           ?

----------

.

----------


## Heleniya

,         -?       -,     .     90- .      ?

----------


## zhns

> ,         -?       -,     .     90- .      ?


     .   -   .        :Frown:     ,         ...    5-      ....     ,    .

----------

23  2004 .  723-. ()

----------


## 2505

> .


     ? :Wow:

----------


## katerina_1

,     ....
     , ..

----------


## Heleniya

.     .     .

----------


## BorisG

> 


..  "" .    .
       (    ),      ,   .  
  , .

----------


## katerina_1

.        ,       .

----------


## 2505

> .


   .    : 1.220531560 240110130 	2. 240120272 210532440

----------


## katerina_1

?

----------


## margo46

.         (       ?)       ().
    ,          .           ,   ..
,     .

----------


## katerina_1

.     ,   .        :  ...

----------

,      1 8(\)

----------


## 2505

> .     ,   .        :  ...


   ,    .      .   ,        (  ).

----------


## katerina_1

!       .     , ....

----------


## 2505

1.220531560 240110130 
2. 240120272 210532440
3.  220111510 220531660

4     / 120581560 130405211

----------

